# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Pop-Eye on Clown Loaches



## tn88 (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello All,

One of my clown loaches has developed a case of pop eye. I've left it alone to see if it would clear up on it's own, but after two months, it is slightly worse, if anything. Has anyone ever treated this before with sucess?

Thanks!


----------



## tn88 (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello All,

One of my clown loaches has developed a case of pop eye. I've left it alone to see if it would clear up on it's own, but after two months, it is slightly worse, if anything. Has anyone ever treated this before with sucess?

Thanks!


----------



## Me! (Oct 25, 2004)

Tn88
Hi there, I had an Oscar that had pop-eye once and you know what? I took the fish to a vet and he cultured the fluid from the eye and later told me that it was TB. Sounds strange I know but that is what he said. I woke up one morning to find my Oscar had bailed the confinds of his tank! So much for that. I am sure that your up on the whole water quality issue so I won't go into that. I can tell you that it is bacterial in nature ( verses a virus )and that you might do some indepth reading on pop-eye. The actual treatment approaches in a pet shop might not work, this is because your limited by what is available over the counter, IE.. locate what works and approach your local vet and see if he/she could recommend treatment plan. Remember that loaches are scaleless so keep this in mind when figuring doses. I would consider placing your loach in a 10gal with a heater and a bubble filter. Raise temp to 80 for so and bubble filter for increased O2( some medications effect O2 saturation in water). In addition to the above you won't have to treat the whole tank which can be expensive. Provide cover for comfort so your loach wont feel naked to the world. This is a common sense approach to medications. I hope that this helps. I am no expert but consider myself to be fairly level headed. Good luck Craig

One last thought is to try salt in the ten gallon tank first then medicate with antibiotic if you don't see improvement. Stay away from medicated food because kids don't like to take medicine and neither will your fish! Good luck


----------

